# why does my dog eat grass regularly, and vommit?



## taznugget (Sep 17, 2010)

We have a 3yr old dog, is around the 25kg,very hapy and playful still, but still looks really skinny, and just lately seems to be eating grass alot and vommiting.. luv to hear any thoughts from people.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I have always heard that dogs eat grass to settle a gassy or upset tummy. I do not know if that is true, but I have always heard that. It will be interesting to see what others say. Being skinny may or may not be related if their is some truth to the stomach being upset theory. How is your V eating? Any changes in the amount or type of food? Changes in exercise or daily living routine? The good news is she is still happy & playful. Eating grass is harmless unless you are treating your yard with chemicals/fertilizer.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby eats grass especially this time if year ( our gundog trainer said that it's the spring shoots they love), it doesn't make him sick though we just end up with s**t on a rope the next day !!!!!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer has been eating a lot of grass...and sticks, mud, etc. I take him to the dog park about once every two weeks and he has become almost more interested in eating the grass than playing with the other dogs! For a while, he was throwing up too. He never acted sick, would throw up and act like nothing happened; ready to play and everything! I called the vet just to ask and my vet recommended giving him a tbsp of yogurt at meal time to help calm his stomach and to make sure he was extremely well exercised because he could be getting into more stuff when bored. We have tried all of that and since, have had no problems. He is still eating the grass but my carpet thanks him for the lack of vomiting.

Thank goodness my brother-in-law got us a spot bot for Christmas!


----------

